# Need help with ID'ing a custom flashlight



## flashlight- (Aug 5, 2014)

http://forumspp.vr-zone.net/500/medium/P10500301.JPG
http://forumspp.vr-zone.net/500/medium/P10500321.JPG







Hotlink images fom another forum. Image links deleted. Please use an image host to rehost the pictures- Norm


----------



## archimedes (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like a flame-anodized McGizmo McClickie Pak ... but I don't recognize the rest of it ? :thinking:

EDIT - I think I've found it ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lex-Sales***&p=2463714&viewfull=1#post2463714

... TnC EDC-Flex head / bezel ( V3 ? ) assembly


----------



## flashlight- (Aug 6, 2014)

archimedes said:


> Looks like a flame-anodized McGizmo McClickie Pak ... but I don't recognize the rest of it ? :thinking:
> 
> EDIT - I think I've found it ...
> 
> ...



haha, thank you very much my learned friend! :thumbsup: 

I've been out of it for so long I don't even know what I have bought from all the way back then!  Flame anodising was done by yours truly.


----------

